# Wolf Howler



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

This one is going to Finland.
















View attachment FinlandWolf.wav
View attachment FinWolfPup.wav


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's a beauty Rich!!!!!!! Sounds as good as it looks, very nice work!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice Rich, sounds great!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Very cool! I love the howl they make.


----------



## callmaker (Aug 13, 2011)

Goosebumps! very nice.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I like that one and I suspect the wolves will too.....up until they get SHOT!


----------

